# Vos positions préférées au lit



## juliuslechien (24 Avril 2005)

... avec votre mac portable. 

Eh non je ne cherche pas à connaître des détails croustillants de votre vie sexuelle avec votre mac , je cherche juste à savoir quelle position confortable adoptez-vous :rose:. Pour ma part j'ai pas encore trouver le bonheur : sur le côté au bout d'un moment j'ai l'épaule qui me rapelle à l'ordre et assis les pieds croisés c'est le bas du dos qui me lâche.

Alors oui vous pouvez me dire mais tu te fais vieux, eh ben non et c'est là que le bas blesse.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2005)

Moi je peux pas je bande et ça me la grille


----------



## Foguenne (24 Avril 2005)

Nous sommes submergez de thread anatomique pour le moment. 

Que se passe-t-il donc.


----------



## juliuslechien (24 Avril 2005)

Tu aimes pas l'odeur de cochon grillé ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

Coucher avec les jambes un peu relevé et le mac qui est coincé entre le bide et les jambes. Sinon quand j'ai la gaule j'aime sentir l'alu sur mon pénis ça me rassure.


----------



## juliuslechien (24 Avril 2005)

Euh à la base je cherchais aussi de vraies réponses 


Si si


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

Ma position marche bien vu que l'on a un bon angle.


----------



## juliuslechien (24 Avril 2005)

Et sur le ventre ??? 

J'ai peur d'écraser mon PB


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Avril 2005)

Moi c'est rêglé ... je peux plus ...... Ma femme m'a surpris un jour "au lit avec lui" et ça a été ma fête!    :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi je peux pas je bande et ça me la grille


Moi non plus j'aime pas l'odeur du caoutchouc brûlé


----------



## juliuslechien (24 Avril 2005)

Tu t'es fait prendre :rose: ... sur le fait


----------



## maiwen (24 Avril 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est rêglé ... je peux plus ...... Ma femme m'a surpris un jour "au lit avec lui" et ça a été ma fête!    :rose:


"c'est lui ou moi !!   "


----------



## hegemonikon (24 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes submergez de thread anatomique pour le moment.
> 
> Que se passe-t-il donc.



C'est le printemps: tout le monde révise avant l'été


----------



## Nidhal (24 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Coucher avec les jambes un peu relevé et le mac qui est coincé entre le bide et les jambes. Sinon quand j'ai la gaule j'aime sentir l'alu sur mon pénis ça me rassure.




Je vais sa aussi


----------



## maiwen (24 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> C'est le printemps: tout le monde révise avant l'été



 c'est salaud ça... tu le fais exprès


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

j'ai pas de portable mais 
si tu me prete le tien, je vais essayer pour toi


----------



## maiwen (24 Avril 2005)

robertav ... je crois que ça fait pas la même chose sur les femmes et sur les hommes  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

Si quand on a pas d'excitation on peut utiliser toutes les positions


----------



## juliuslechien (24 Avril 2005)

> si tu me prete le tien, je vais essayer pour toi



Je veux bien mais tu me rend dans quel état ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

juliuslechien a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien mais tu me rend dans quel état ?




je suis une fmme bien attentionnée......
je te le rendra encor mieux que je l'ai reçu


----------



## juliuslechien (24 Avril 2005)

J'ai peur qu'il voit certaines choses et qu'il soit tout émoustillié :rose:, il est encore jeune.


----------



## Babouel (24 Avril 2005)

Ben moi, c'est G3, écran 21''...   alors j'ai viré Maman sur le Canapé !

... ele me parle plus, mais je pense pas que ce soit à cause de ça, si ?


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2005)

oups, j'ai cru un instant avoir loupé un truc


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

Non, t'inquiète  :rateau:


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2005)

c'est le nouveau post au titre accrocheur ? pas mal faut dire  j'ai marché, couru. Mais le Ti a plus le droit de citer dans ma chambre non plus...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

Y a bien autre chose à faire dans une chambre que d'y emmener son portable :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

si un jour j'ai un portable et que je vais au lit avec
je crois pas qu'il va survivre longtemp

depuis le temp que l'homme menace de faire valzer mon tounesol par la fenetre.....


----------



## maiwen (27 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Y a bien autre chose à faire dans une chambre que d'y emmener son portable :rateau:


y poser son ordinateur de bureau ?     :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

Dingue çà, dès qu'on parle de faire des trucs au lit, v'la Robertav et Maiwen qui rappliquent...  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Y a bien autre chose à faire dans une chambre que d'y emmener son portable :rateau:



[mode=tres essoufflé et en sueur]

ffff... tu crois pas si bien ...ffff....dire.....
mais ça n'empêche pas....fff
bon, je vais m'en allumer une....

[/mode]


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Dingue çà, dès qu'on parle de faire des trucs au lit, v'la Robertav et Maiwen qui rappliquent...  :rateau:



chez moi, on dit:

*Coquines*


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

Euh chez moi, on dit : *s _ _ _ _ _ s* en 7 lettres ?  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh chez moi, on dit : *s _ _ _ _ _ s* en 7 lettres ?  :love:



 il doit y avoir un a, un o, un l, un e et un p.......dans le desordre...
j'aurais pas osé.......  




ps: merci le clone, je me vengerai.....


----------



## Macounette (27 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Y a bien autre chose à faire dans une chambre que d'y emmener son portable :rateau:


Ca dépend si on a la chance de vivre seul(e) ou pas.  Pour ceux/celles qui doivent faire face à la rage de leurs conjoint(e)s, dites-leur que c'est pareil que de lire un bouquin au pieu. Si on peut lire un bouquin avant d'aller dormir, pourquoi pas surfer un moment sur le web ? :mouais:

Pour moi, surfer tranquillos, l'iBook sur les genoux, le dos bien calé par des oreillers, c'est le top.  

Bien sûr, quand mon homme est là, c'est différent. :love:


----------



## Grug (27 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si un jour j'ai un portable et que je vais au lit avec
> je crois pas qu'il va survivre longtemp
> 
> depuis le temp que l'homme menace de faire valzer mon tounesol par la fenetre.....


 mais que peut elle bien faire avec un tournesol ?


----------



## semac (27 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas de portable mais
> si tu me prete le tien, je vais essayer pour toi


pour les femmes le téléphone portable est conseillé ! ça fait moins mal et y'a un mode vibreur   :rose:


----------



## kathy h (27 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> chez moi, on dit:
> 
> *Coquines*



présente


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais que peut elle bien faire avec un tournesol ?



Mais non faire valser son tournesol c'est une expression qui, comment dire ... veut dire ce qu'elle veut dire. C'est pas clair ?  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais non faire valser son tournesol c'est une expression qui, comment dire ... veut dire ce qu'elle veut dire. C'est pas clair ?  :rateau:




il n'y a pas que des " coquines" qui sont venues ici , des coquins aussi non?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a pas que des " coquines" qui sont venues ici , des coquins aussi non?



Ben quand y'a une coquine dans un endroit y'a toujours un coquin derrière.


----------



## kathy h (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben quand y'a une coquine dans un endroit y'a toujours un coquin derrière.




t'es certain de ça? moi pas ( hélas   )


----------



## Grug (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais non faire valser son tournesol c'est une expression qui, comment dire ... veut dire ce qu'elle veut dire. C'est pas clair ?  :rateau:


 mais que viens faire une fenetre là dedans ?


----------



## Macounette (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben quand y'a une coquine dans un endroit y'a toujours un coquin derrière.



rha la la les fantasmes ont la vie dure.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

Dur comme ma


----------



## kathy h (27 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> rha la la les fantasmes ont la vie dure.



je ne répondrais pas sinon ça va déraper


----------



## macdani (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais non faire valser son tournesol c'est une expression qui, comment dire ... veut dire ce qu'elle veut dire. C'est pas clair ?  :rateau:


 :

Heu.... c'est pas clair pour moi non plus ,siffle:
Tu pourrais expliquer??   
Merci d'avance :rose:


----------



## kathy h (27 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Dur comme ma



  et bien voilà pourquoi je ne voulais pas répondre, mais il y en a qui eux, n'ont pas hésité à la sortir celle ci, .....  de vanne


----------



## macdani (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais non faire valser son tournesol c'est une expression qui, comment dire ... veut dire ce qu'elle veut dire. C'est pas clair ?  :rateau:


 :

Heu.... c'est pas clair pour moi non plus , 
Tu pourrais expliquer??   
Merci d'avance :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et bien voilà pourquoi je ne voulais pas répondre, mais il y en a qui eux, n'ont pas hésité à la sortir celle ci, .....  de vanne


Ce serait pêché de ne pas le faire.


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais que viens faire une fenetre là dedans ?



Elle sert de support ? Je connais pas toutes les variantes locales non plus ...


----------



## kathy h (27 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait pêché de ne pas le faire.




ça dépend pour qui..


----------



## gKatarn (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ben quand y'a une coquine dans un endroit y'a toujours un coquin derrière.


surtout derrière    :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait pêché de ne pas le faire.



Une perche tendue est toujours faite pour être attrapée


----------



## macdani (27 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Une perche tendue est toujours faite pour être attrapée
> 
> Tout dépend de qui l?a tendu?
> Parfois on préfère ne pas la prendre, au risque de s?enfoncer encore plus?


 :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

Wouah ! La citation à forme rétroactive qui rajoute du texte, mais après !   :love:


----------



## macdani (27 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> surtout derrière    :rateau:







Pas toujours?.
ça dépend des jours et des envies? 

 :casse:


----------



## Macounette (27 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je ne répondrais pas sinon ça va déraper


c'était fait pour.


----------



## kathy h (27 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> c'était fait pour.




mince alors j'ai loupé le coche..


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et bien voilà pourquoi je ne voulais pas répondre, mais il y en a qui eux, n'ont pas hésité à la sortir celle ci, .....  de vanne



Enfin, Kathy, une grande fille comme toi ... devrait savoir que les points de suspension vont par trois ... comme les petits cochons


----------



## Mactaly (27 Avril 2005)

juliuslechien a dit:
			
		

> ... avec votre mac portable.
> 
> Eh non je ne cherche pas à connaître des détails croustillants de votre vie sexuelle avec votre mac , je cherche juste à savoir quelle position confortable adoptez-vous :rose:. Pour ma part j'ai pas encore trouver le bonheur : sur le côté au bout d'un moment j'ai l'épaule qui me rapelle à l'ordre et assis les pieds croisés c'est le bas du dos qui me lâche.
> 
> Alors oui vous pouvez me dire mais tu te fais vieux, eh ben non et c'est là que le bas blesse.



Vous êtes durs.... (et pas que d'la feuille visiblement   ), à la base, le JH voulait avoir des vrais conseils et ça à virer blagues salaces...:rateau:
Alors y'a pas des bonnes idées à lui donner  

Quant à toi, julius... t'as essayé de regarder un bouquin "normal" de kama sutra ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2005)

Mactaly a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes durs.... (et pas que d'la feuille visiblement   ), à la base, le JH voulait avoir des vrais conseils et ça à virer blagues salaces...:rateau:
> Alors y'a pas des bonnes idées à lui donner
> 
> Quant à toi, julius... t'as essayé de regarder un bouquin "normal" de kama sutra ?



C'est vrai, ça. Tiens, moi, je vais lui donner une solution. Je te prête mon 5500 pendant un mois, tu l'utilises au lit à la place de ton portable, en testant toutes les positions, et au bout d'un mois, tu reprends ton portable ... Tu verras, quelque soit la position, tu sentiras plus rien !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Dingue çà, dès qu'on parle de faire des trucs au lit, v'la Robertav et Maiwen qui rappliquent...  :rateau:




et toi par contre tu restes dans l'ombre


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh chez moi, on dit : *s _ _ _ _ _ s* en 7 lettres ?  :love:




sacrées ?????


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais que peut elle bien faire avec un tournesol ?




de l'huile........pour mieux te dorer       :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2005)

Je vois que tt le monde s'éclate ici 

Et la protection des mineures ça ne vous effleure pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pour les femmes le téléphone portable est conseillé ! ça fait moins mal et y'a un mode vibreur   :rose:




mais ça fait mal a l'homme quand il doit payer la facture


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tt le monde s'éclate ici
> 
> Et la protection des mineures ça ne vous effleure pas ?



si ça m'effleure...?..


----------



## Stargazer (27 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais ça fait mal a l'homme quand il doit payer la facture



Faut surtout pas décrocher malheureuse !!!


----------



## macdani (28 Avril 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pour les femmes le téléphone portable est conseillé ! ça fait moins mal et y'a un mode vibreur   :rose:



?l?option vibrateur et sonnerie c?est mieux,
ça donne une bande son pour accompagner les vocalises ?

 :bebe:  :affraid:


----------

